

A demo which runs in the JavaScript console - bpierre
http://sandbox.photonstorm.com/console.log/

======
StavrosK
Does the constant console clearing make this unwatchable for anyone else? I
get 2 fps, one of which is the white console and the other is the next printed
frame.

~~~
duiker101
To me it worked fine, I started with the 1000ms one first to avoid crashing
chrome but then i lowered it and it worked fine. Pretty impressive! really
nice!

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, they do mention "possibly Windows-only", and I'm on Linux.

~~~
m90
Does the same on Windows (7) for me though.

------
jaredmcateer
Demo fails if you unselect music.

------
_bear_
Take me back to 1988.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkznItCgnJ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkznItCgnJ4)

------
robinduckett
init(60) works fairly well for me, MBP 13" \- I do have a crapload of tabs
open however.

